# ما هي الوصايا العشر؟



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: ما هي الوصايا العشر؟

الجواب: * الوصايا العشر هي قوانين اعطاها الله لشعب اسرائيل بعد الخروج من مصر.   وتعتبر  هذه الوصايا ملخص لعدد كبير من الوصايا (حوالي 600 وصية)  موجودة  في الشريعة أو العهد القديم.  والوصايا العشر موجودة في خروج 1:20-17   وتثنية 6:5-21 وهي كالآتي:

(1) "لا يكن لك آلهة أخري أمامي".  هذه الوصية تحذر ضد عبادة أي آلهة أخري غير الله.  فكل الآلهة الأخري باطلة.

(2) "لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا، ولا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق، وما في  الأرض من تحت، وما في الماء من تحت الأرض.  لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن، لأني  أنا الرب الهك اله غيور، أفتقد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء في الجيل الثالث  والرابع من مبغضي، وأصنع احسانا الي ألوف من  محبي وحافظي وصاياي".  هذه  الوصية تحذر من صنع التماثيل وعبادة التماثيل المصنوعة والمنحوتة التي تمثل  الله.  

(3)  "لا تنطق باسم الرب الهك باطلا، لأن الرب لا يبريء من نطق باسمه  باطلا".  هذه الوصية تحذر من استخدام اسم الله باطلا أو باستخفاف للحديث أو  الحلفان.  فيجب علينا اظهار الاحترام والكرامة اللائقة بالله عند ذكر  اسمه.

(4) "اذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه.  ستة أيام تعمل وتصنع جميع عملك، وأما اليوم  السابع ففيه سبت للرب الهك.  لا تصنع عملا ما أنت وابنك وابنتك وعبدك وأمتك  وبهيمتك ونزيلك الذي داخل أبوابك.  لأن في ستة أيام صنع الرب السماء  والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها، واستراح في اليوم السابع.  لذلك بارك الرب يوم  السبت وقدسه".  هذه وصية لتخصيص السبت (أو اليوم الأخير في الاسبوع) للرب.

(5)  "أكرم أباك وأمك لكي تطول أيامك علي الأرض التي يعطيك الرب الهك".  هذه وصية لتذكيرنا بأكرام الوالدين واحترامهم.

(6)  "لا تقتل".  هذه الوصية تحذر ضد القتل المتعمد من الانسان لأي انسان آخر.

(7)  "لا تزن".  هذه وصية ضد ممارسة علاقات جنسية خارج الزواج.

(8)  "لا تسرق".  هذه وصية ضد أخذ أي شيء من أي أحد بدون معرفته.

(9)  "لا تشهد علي قريبك شهادة زور".  هذه وصية ضد الشهادة الزور والكذب.

(10)  "لا تشته بيت قريبك.  لا تشته امرأة قريبك، ولا عبده، ولا أمته، ولا  ثوره، ولا حماره، ولا شيئا مما لقريبك".  هذه الوصية ضد اشتهاء اي شيء ليس  ملك لك.  فالاشتهاء والحقد يمكن أن يؤدي الي أشياء مثل القتل، الزني،  والسرقة.   وان كان هناك شيء لا يحق علينا أن نفعله فيجب علينا الا نشتهيه.​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: لماذا أختار الله شعب اسرائيل كشعب الله المختار؟

الجواب: * ان تناولنا اختيار الله لشعب اسرائيل، نجد أن كلمة الله في سفر التثنية  7:7-9 تخبرنا، "ليس من كونكم أكثر من سائر الشعوب، التصق الرب بكم  واختاركم، لأنكم أقل من سائر الشعوب.  بل من محبة الرب اياكم، وحفظه القسم  الذي أقسم لآبائكم، أخرجكم الرب بيد شديدة وفداكم من بيت العبودية من يد  فرعون ملك مصر، فأعلم أن الرب الهك هو الله، الاله الأمين، الحافظ العهد  والاحسان للذين يحبونه ويحفظون وصاياه الي ألف جيل".

وقد اختار الله أن يرسل ابنه يسوع المسيح من خلال شعب اسرائيل – وهو الفادي  من الخطيئة والموت (يوحنا 16:3).  ولقد وعد الله بأرسال المسيا بعد سقوط  آدم وحواء في الخطيئة (تكوين الأصحاح 3).  وأيضاً اكد الله أن المسيا  المنتظر سيأتي من نسل ابراهيم، اسحق، ويعقوب (تكوين 1:12-3).  ويسوع المسيح  هو السبب الرئيسي الذي أختار الله من أجله شعب اسرائيل ليكونوا شعب الله  المختار.  فلم يتحتم علي الله اختيار شعب مختار و لكنه أختار أن يفعل ذلك.   اختار الله أن ياتي المسيح الي العالم من شعب ما واختار الله أن يكون ذلك  الشعب شعب اسرائيل.

ولكن ذلك لم يكون السبب الوحيد، فقد كان غرض الله من ذلك أن يذهب شعب  اسرائيل وأن يخبروا باسمه.  وأن يكونوا شعب من كهنة وأنبياء ومرسلين  للعالم.  وبهذه الطريقة أرادهم أن يكونوا مميزين، كشعب يوجه الناس لله  ووعده بأرسال فادي، مسيا، ومخلص.  ولقد أخفق شعب اسرائيل في تحقيق غرض الله  من اختيارهم.  في حين أن غرض الله الرئيسي قد تحقق بمجيء المخلص والفادي  في شخص يسوع المسيح​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: ماذا حدث في فترة ما بين العهدين؟

الجواب: * يعرف الوقت ما بين آخر كتابات العهد القديم ووقت ميلاد المسيح بفترة "ما  بين العهدين".  وبسبب عدم وجود أية كلمات نبوية من الله خلال هذه الفترة  يشير إليها البعض بفترة "400 سنة صامتة".  تغير الجو السياسي والديني  والإجتماعي في فلسطين إلى حد كبير خلال هذه الفترة.  وكان الكثير مما حدث  هو ما تنبأ عنه النبي دانيال. (أنظر دانيال 2، 7، 8، 11 وقارنها بالأحداث  التاريخية.)

كانت إسرائيل تحت حكم الإمبراطورية الفارسية في الفتيرة ما بين 532 – 332  ق. م.  وقد سمح الفرس لليهود بأن يمارسوا ديانتهم دون تدخل يذكر.  بل قد  سمحوا لهم بإعادة بناء الهيكل والعبادة فيه (أخبار الأيام الثاني 36:  22-23؛ عزرا 1: 1-4). شملت هذه الفترة المائة سنة الأخيرة من العهد القديم  وتقريباً المائة سنة الأولى من فترة ما بين العهدين. كانت هذه الفترة من  السلام النسبي هي مجرد الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة.

هزم الإسكندر الأكبر داريوس إمبراطور الفرس وبهذا أصبح اليونانيون يحكمون  العالم.  كان الإسكندر من تلاميذ أرسطو وكان دارساً للفلسفة والسياسة  اليونانية.  وقد أمر أن يتم نشر الثقافة اليونانية في كل البلاد التي  إستولى عليها.  نتيجة لهذا، تمت ترجمة العهد القديم العبري إلى اليونانية،  فيما أصبح يعرف بالترجمة السبعينية.  إن أغلب إشارات العهد الجديد لنصوص  العهد القديم تستخدم الترجمة السبعينية.  سمح الإسكندر بالحرية الدينية  لليهود رغم أنه عمل على نشر أسلوب الحياة اليوناني على نطاق واسع. لم تكن  هذه الأحداث في مصلحة إسرائيل لأن الثقافة اليونانية كانت ثقافة عالمية،  إنسانية، وغيرمرضية لله.

بعد موت الإسكندر، حكم اليهودية سلسلة من الحكام وصولاً إلى أنتيخوس  أبيفانوس.  وقد تمادى أنتيخوس لأكثر من مجرد رفض إعطاء اليهود الحرية  الدينية.  ففي حوالي عام 167 ق. م. خلع الكهنة الشرعيين ودنس الهيكل  بالحيوانات النجسة والمذبح الوثني (أنظر مرقس 13: 14).  كان هذا بمثابة  إغتصاب ديني.  ولكن بالتدريج إستطاعت المقاومة اليهودية لأنتيخوس من إعادة  الكهنة الشرعيين وإنقاذ الهيكل من يده.  وكانت الفترة التالية هي فترة حرب،  وعنف وصراعات داخلية.

حوالي عام 63 ق. م. إستولى بومبي الروماني على فلسطين، وبهذا أصبحت كل  اليهودية تحت سلطان القياصرة.  وقد أدى هذا في النهاية لأن يعين الإمبراطور  والمجلس الروماني  هيرودس ملكاً على اليهودية.  هذه هي الأمة التي حكمت  اليهود وأخذت منهم الجزية وفي النهاية صلبت المسيح على صليب روماني.  وبهذا  أصبحت الثقافات الرومانية واليونانية والعبرانية ممتزجة في اليهودية.

في خلال فترة الإحتلال اليوناني والروماني، برزت مجموعتين سياسيتين/دينيتين  في فلسطين.  الفريسيين الذين اضافوا إلى ناموس موسى من خلال التقاليد  الشفوية حتى إعتبروا شريعتهم الخاصة أهم من شريعة الله (أنظر مرقس 7:  1-23).  فبينما أتفقت تعاليم المسيح أحياناً مع تعاليم الفريسيين، إلا أنه  قاوم ناموسيتهم الفارغة وإفتقارهم إلى المحبة.  كان الصدوقيين يمثلون  الإرستقراطيين والأثرياء.  كان الصدوقيين يستمدون قوتهم من السنهدريم  ورفضوا كل شيء ماعدا أسفار موسى من العهد القديم.  رفضوا أن يؤمنوا  بالقيامة من الأموات وكانوا إجمالاً صورة من اليونانيين الذين كانوا يميلون  إليهم بشدة.

إن الأحداث المتسارعة التي كانت تُعِد لمجيء المسيح كان لها أبلغ الأثر على  الشعب اليهودي.  كان كل من اليهود والأممين من البلاد الأخرى غير راضيين  بالتدين.  كان الوثنيين يشكون في فائدة تعدد الآلهة.  كان الرومان  واليونانيين منجذبين نحو الكتب العبرانية التي أمكنهم حينذاك قراءتها  بسهولة في اليونانية أو اللاتينية.  أما اليهود فكانوا يائسين.  مرة أخرى  وجدوا أنفسهم تحت الإحتلال، والضغط، والتدنيس.  كان الأمل ضعيفاً؛ وإيمانهم  أضعف.  كانوا مقتنعين أن الشيء الوحيد الذي يمكن أن ينقذهم وينقذ إيمانهم  هو ظهور المسيا.

يخبرنا العهد الجديد كيف تحقق هذا الرجاء، ليس فقط لليهود، بل للعالم أجمع.   كان تحقيق المسيح للنبوات منتظراً ومتوقعاً للكثيرين الذين طلبوه.  إن  قصة قائد المئة الروماني، والمجوس، ونيقوديموس الفريسي تبين كيف أن يسوع  عُرف بأنه المسيا من قبل الذين عاشوا في ذلك الوقت.  لقد كسر "صمت  الأربعمائة عام" بأعظم قصة حكيت على الإطلاق – وهي إنجيل يسوع المسيح!​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: لماذا خان يهوذا المسيح؟*

* الجواب: * في حين إننا لا نستطيع أن نجزم تماماً لماذا خان يهوذا المسيح، إلا أنه  توجد بعض الأمور المؤكدة.  أولا إنه رغم إختيار يهوذا كأحد الإثني عشر  (يوحنا 6: 64)، إلا أن كل الدلائل الكتابية تشير لأنه لم يؤمن أن المسيح هو  الله.  بل ربما لم يكن مقتنعاً أن يسوع هو المسيا (بحسب فهم يهوذا).  وعلى  عكس كل التلاميذ الآخرين الذين كانوا ينادون يسوع "يا رب"، فإن يهوذا لم  يستخدم هذا اللقب لمخاطبة يسوع بل كان يناديه "يا معلم"، وهذا إعتراف بأن  يسوع ليسن إلا معلم بالنسبة له.  وفي حين نجد أن التلاميذ الآخرين أحياناً  كانوا يعلنون إيمانهم وولاءهم للمسيح (يوحنا 6: 68؛ 11: 16)، إلا أن يهوذا  لم يفعل هذا ويبدو أنه ظل صامتاً.  إن عدم الإيمان بالمسيح هو أساس كل  الإعتبارات المذكورة فيما يلي.  وهذا ينطبق علينا نحن أيضاً.  إذا لم ندرك  أن يسوع هو الله المتجسد، وبهذا يكون هو الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يمنحنا  غفراناً لخطايانا – وبالتالي خلاصنا – فإننا نكون معرضين للعديد من المشاكل  الأخرى التي تنبع من الفهم الخاطيء لله.

ثانياً، لم يكن يهوذا فقط غير مؤمن بالمسيح، ولكنه أيضاً بالكاد كانت له  علاقة شخصية معه.  عندما تذكر الأناجيل أسماء الإثني غشر، فإنهم يذكرون  تقريباً بنفس الترتيب دائماً مع تغيير بسيط (متى 10: 2-4؛ مرقس 3: 16-19؛  لوقا 6: 14-16).  ويُعتقد أن الترتيب بصورة عامة يشير إلى درجة قرب العلاقة  الشخصية مع المسيح.  ودائماً نجد أن يهوذا يأتي في آخر القائمة، وهذا قد  يشير نسبياً إلى عدم وجود علاقة شخصية مع المسيح.  بالإضافة إلى هذا، فإن  الحجيث الوحيد المسجل بين المسيح ويهوذا هو عندما وبَّخ المسيح يهوذا بعد  ملاحظته المعبرة عن الطمع التي وجهها لمريم (يوحنا 12: 1-8)، وإنكار يهوذا  لخيانته (متى 26: 25)، وحدث الخيانة نفسه (لوقا 22: 48).

ثالثاً، كان يهوذا منغمساً في الطمع لدرجة خيانة التلاميذ رفقاؤه وليس فقط  المسيح، كما نرى في يوحنا 12: 5-6.  ربما أراد يهوذا أن يتبع المسيح لأنه  رأى الجمهور الكبير الذي تبعه وإعتقد أنه يستطيع أن يستفيد مما يقدم  للمجموعة.  إن حقيقة كون يهوذا كان هو المسئول عن صندوق المال يشير إلى  إهتمامه بالمال (يوحنا 13: 29).

بالإضافة لهذا، فإن يهوذا، مثل معظم الناس في ذلك الوقت، كان يؤمن أن  المسيا سوف يطرد الإحتلال الروماني ويأخذ السلطان لحكم إسرائيل.  ربما تبع  يهوذا المسيح أملاً في الإستفادة من علاقته به عندما يصل إلى السلطة.  بلا  شك كان يتوقع أن يكون من الفئة الحاكمة بع الثورة.  وفي وقت خيانته للمسيح،  كان يسوع قد أوضح أنه سيموت، ولن يقود تمرداً ضد الرومان.  لهذا فإن يهوذا  ربما ظن – كما ظن الفريسيون – أنه بما أن المسيح لن يطرد الرومان فهو ليس  المسيا المنتظر.

هناك بعض الآيات في العهد القديم تشير إلى الخيانة، والبعض منها محدد أكثر من غيره.  فيما يلي إثنين من هذه الآيات:

"أَيْضًا رَجُلُ سَلاَمَتِي، الَّذِي وَثِقْتُ بِهِ، آكِلُ خُبْزِي، رَفَعَ  عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ!" (مزمور 41: 9، أنظر إتمام هذا في متى 26: 14، 48-49).   أيضاً: فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: إِنْ حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي  أُجْرَتِي وَإِلاَّ فَامْتَنِعُوا. فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ  الْفِضَّةِ. فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ،  الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ. فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ  مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ  الرَّبِّ. (زكريا 11: 12-13؛ أنظر متى 27: 3-5 لترى إتمام نبوءة زكريا).   هذه النبوءات في العهد القديم تشير إلى أن خيانة يهوذا كانت معروفة لله  وأنها كانت مرتبة مسبقاً بطريقة إلهية كوسيلة لموت المسيح.

ولكن إذا كان الله يعرف أن يهوذا سيخون المسيح، فهل كان ليهوذا إختيار، وهو  هو مسئول عن دوره في الخيانة؟  يصعب على الكثيرين أن يوفقوا مبدأ "الإرادة  الحرة" (كما يفهمها الكثيرين) مع علم الله المسبق للأمور المستقبلية، وهذا  يرجع بصورة كبيرة إلى خبرتنا المحدودة بالزمن.  إذا رأينا أن الله موجود  خارج إطار الزمن، لأنه هو الذي خلق كل الأشياء قبل بداية "الزمان"، فيمكننا  أن نفهم أن الله يرى كل لحظة في الزمان على أنها الحاضر. نحن نختبر الزمن  بمنظور خطي – أي أننا نرى الزمن كخط مستقيم، ونحن نسير من نقطة إلى أخرى  فيه بالتدريج، نتذكر الماضي الذي عشناه، ولكننا لا نقدر أن نرى المستقبل  الذي نسير نحوه.  ولكن، الله، وهو الخالق الأزلي الأبدي للزمن، ليس "داخل  الزمن" وليس هو عل خط الزمن أيضاً، ولكنه خارجه.  ربما يساعدنا أن نتخيل  الزمن (بالنسبة لله) كدائرة والله موجود في مركزها ولذلك هو قريب بنفس  القدر لجميع النقاط على محيطها.

ولكن على أي حال، كان ليهوذا كامل القدرة على الإختيار – على الأقل حتى  اللحظة التي "دخل الشيطان إلى قلبه" (يوحنا 13: 27) – فإن معرفة الله  المسبقة (يوحنا 13: 10، 18، 21)، لا تتخطى بأي حال قدرة يهوذا على  الإختيار.  ولكن ما كان يهوذا سيختاره كان بالنسبة لله حدثاً حاضراً، وقد  وضح يسوع أن يهوذا مسئول عن إختياره وأنه سوف يحاسب عليه.  "الْحَقَّ  أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنْكُمْ يُسَلِّمُنِي. اَلآكِلُ مَعِي!"  (مرقس 14: 18).  لاحظ أن يسوع يتكلم عن دور يهوذا كخيانة.  وبشأن المسئولية  عن هذه الخيانة قال يسوع: "وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ  يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْرًا لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ  يُولَدْ!" (مرقس 14: 21).  الشيطان أيضاً كان له دور في هذا، كما نرى في  يوحنا 13: 26-27  وهو أيضاً سوف يعطي حساباً عن أعماله.  إن الله في حكمته  كان قادراً، كما هو الحال دائماً، أن يستخدم حتى تمرد الشيطان لفائدة الجنس  البشري.  لقد ساعد الشيطان في إرسال المسيح إلى الصليب، وعلى الصليب هُزم  الموت والخطية، والآن فإن تدبير الله المجاني للخلاص متاح لكل من يقبل يسوع  المسيح مخلصاً.​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: لماذا قسّى الله قلب فرعون؟

الجواب: * يقول خروج 7: 3-4 "ولكني أقسي قلب فرعون وأكثر آياتي وعجائبي في أرض مصر.   ولا يسمع لكما فرعون حتى أجعل يدي على مصر فأخرج أجنادي، شعبي بني إسرائيل  من أرض مصر بأحكام عظيمة."  قد يبدو أنه من الظلم أن يقسي الله قلب فرعون  ثم يعاقب فرعون وشعب مصر من أجل ما قرره فرعون نتيجة قساوة قلبه.  لماذا  يقسي الله قلب فرعون حتى يدين مصر بشدة أكثر وبضربات أكثر؟

أولاً، لم يكن فرعون رجلا بريئاً أو تقياً.  كان ديكتاتوراً قاسياً يشرف  على الإساءة الفظيعة وإستعباد شعب إسرائيل، والذين بلغ عددهم في ذلك الوقت  أكثر من 5, 1 مليون نسمة.  كان فراعنة مصر قد استعبدوا شعب إسرائيل طوال  400 سنة.  كان فرعون سابق، بل ربما يكون هو نفس الفرعون، قد أمر بقتل  الأطفال الذكور من شعب إسرائيل عند ولادتهم (خروج 1: 16).  كان فرعون الذي  قسى الله قلبه رجلاً شريراً، وكانت الأمة التي يحكمها توافق على أفعاله  الشريرة، أو على الأقل لم تعارضها.

ثانياً،  قبل وقوع الضربات الأولى، قسى فرعون قلبه حتى لا يترك  الإسرائيليين يذهبون.  "...فرعون...أغلظ قلبه..." (خروج 8: 15).  "أغلظ  فرعون قلبه هذه المرة أيضاً"(خروج 8: 32).  كان يمكن أن ينقذ فرعون  المصريين من الضربات إذا لم يكن هو قد أغلظ قلبه.  كان الله يعطي لفرعون  تحذيرات متزايدة الشدة عن الدينونة المزمعة أن تأتي عليه.  ولكن فرعون  إختار أن يجلب الدينونة على نفسه وعلى أمته بأن قسى قلبه أمام أوامر الله.

نتيجة لقساوة قلب فرعون، فإن الله زاد هذه القساوة، وبهذا سمح بحدوث  الضربات الأخيرة (خروج 9: 12؛ 10: 20، 27).  لقد جلب فرعون ومصر هذه  الدينونة على أنفسهم بسبب 400 سنة من الإستعباد والقتل الجماعي لشعب  إسرائيل.  وبما أن أجرة الخطية هي موت (رومية 6: 23)، وبما أن فرعون وشعب  مصر قد أخطأوا خطأ فظيعاً ضد الله، فكان ليكون من العدل لو أن الله أباد  مصر بالكامل.  لذلك، فإنه لم يكن ذلك ظلماً عندما قسى الله قلب فرعون وجلب  على مصر المزيد من الضربات.  على قدر ما كانت الضربات بشعة، إلا أنها أظهرت  رحمة الله في أنه لم يدمر مصر بالكامل، ولو أنها كانت لتكون عقوبة عادلة  في ذلك الوقت.

 تعلن رسالة رومية 9: 17-18 "لأنه يقول الكتاب لفرعون: إني لهذا بعينه  أقمتك، لكي أظهر فيك قوتي، ولكي ينادى بإسمي في كل الأرض.  فإذا هو يرحم من  يشاء، ويقسي من يشاء."  من وجهة النظر البشرية يبدو أنه من الخطأ أن يقسي  الله قلب شخص ما ثم يعاقبه.  ولكن من وجهة النظر الكتابية، كلنا أخطأنا ضد  الله (رومية 3: 23)، والعقوبة العادلة لتلك الخطية هي الموت (رومية 6: 23).   لذلك فعندما يقسي الله قلب الإنسان ومن ثم يعاقبه فهذا ليس ظلماً؛ بل هو  في الواقع رحمة بالمقارنة مع ما يستحقه ذلك الشخص.​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: من هم الفريسيين والصدوقيين؟

الجواب: * يذكر الكتاب المقدس الفريسيين والصدوقيين مرات عديدة حيث كان الرب يسوع في  خلاف دائم معهم.  كان الصدوقيين والفريسيين يشكلون الطبقة الحاكمة من شعب  إسرائيل.  هناك الكثير من التشابهات بين الفريقين ولكن توجد أيضاً إختلافات  جوهرية بينهما.

الصدوقيين: في زمن المسيح والعهد الجديد كان الصدوقيين هم الأرستقراطيين.   كانوا في الغالب أغنياء ويشغلون مناصب سيادية، منها منصب الكاهن الأعظم،  ورؤساء الكهنة، وكانوا يشغلون أغلبية المقاعد ال 70 للمجلس الحاكم والذي  يدعى السنهدريم.  كانوا يعملون بإجتهاد للمحافظة على السلام عن طريق  الموافقة على قرارات روما (كانت إسرائيل في ذلك الوقت تحت الحكم الروماني)،  وبدا أنهم يهتمون بالسياسة أكثر من إهتمامهم بالدين.  ولكونهم كانوا  متوافقين مع الرومان، وكانوا يشكلون طبقة الأغنياء فإنهم لم يكونوا  متواصلين بشكل جيد مع عامة الشعب، كما أن عامة الشعب لم يحترمونهم.  كان  عامة الشعب في تواصل أفضل مع الذين كانوا ينتمون لحزب الفريسيين.  ورغم أن  الصدوقيين كانوا يشغلون أغلب مقاعد السنهدريم، إلا أن التاريخ يشير أنه في  أغلب الأحيان كان عليهم الموافقة على آراء الأقلية الفريسية بسبب حب  الجماهير لهم.

من الناحية الدينية، كان الصدوقيين أكثر محافظة في ناحية معينة من العقيدة.   كان الفريسيين يعطون التقاليد الشفهية نفس سلطان كلمة الله المكتوبة،  بينما الصدوقيين كانوا يعتبرون الكلمة المكتوبة فقط هي كلمة الله.  لقد حفظ  الصدوقيين سلطان كلمة الله المكتوبة، خاصة أسفار موسى (من التكوين حتى  التثنية).  وفي حين يمكننا أن نمتدح هذا فيهم، إلا أنهم لم يكونوا كاملين  في نظرتهم العقائدية.  في ما يلي قائمة مختصرة للمعتقدات التي تمسكوا بها  وكانت مخالفة لكلمة الله:

1.	كانوا مكتفين بذواتهم بقدر كبير حتى أنهم أنكروا الإحتياج إلى تدخل الله في الحياة اليومية.

2.	أنكروا قيامة الأموات (متى 22: 23؛ مرقس 12: 18-27؛ أعمال الرسل 23: 8).

3.	أنكروا وجود الحياة الأبدية، وقالوا بأن النفس تهلك عند الموت، وبهذا أنكروا أي عقاب أو ثواب بعد الحياة على الآرض.

4.	أنكروا وجود العالم الروحي، أي الملائكة او الشياطين (أعمال 23: 8).

بسبب إهتمام الصدوقيين بالسياسة أكثر من الدين فإنهم لم يهتموا بيسوع إلى  أن بدأوا يخافون من أن يجذب إهتمام الرومان، وهذا ما كانوا لا يريدونه.   هنا إتحد الفريسيين والصدوقيين وتآمروا معاً على قتل المسيح (يوحنا 11:  48-50؛ مرقس 14: 53؛ 15: 1).  يذكر الصدوقيين أيضاً في أعمال 4: 1؛ أعمال  5: 17، كما يدين المؤرخ يوسيفوس الصدوقيين بموت يعقوب (أعمال 12: 1-2).

إنتهى وجود الصدوقيين في عام 70م.  بما أن هذا الحزب وجد أصلاً بسبب  الروابط السياسية والكهنوتية، فإنه عندما دمرت روما أورشليم والهيكل في عام  70 م. فقد تم تدمير الصدوقيين أيضاً.

الفريسيين: على العكس من الصدوقيين، فإن الفريسيين كانوا غالبا من طبقة  رجال الأعمال المتوسطة، وبهذا كانوا على صلة بعامة الشعب.  كان عامة الشعب  يحترمون الفريسيين أكثر من إحترامهم للصدوقيين.  ورغم أنهم كانوا أقلية في  السنهدريم وكانت لهم مناصب قليلة ككهنة، إلا أنهم كانوا يتحكمون في إتخاذ  القرارات في السنهدريم أكثر من الصدوقيين بسبب مساندة الشعب لهم.

من الناحية الدينية فإنهم قبلوا الكلمة المكتوبة على أنها كلمة الله الموحى  بها.  وفي وقت خدمة المسيح على الأرض، كان هذا يشمل ما يشكل اليوم العهد  القديم.  ولكنهم أيضاً منحوا سلطاناً مماثلاً للتقليد الشفهي، وحاولوا أن  يبرروا موقفهم هذا بالقول أنهم تسلموه من موسى.  مع التغير عبر السنين فإن  هذا التقليد أضاف إلى كلمة الله وهذا أمر مرفوض (تثنية 4: 2)، وكان  الفريسيين يسعون بكل حزم لطاعة هذا التقليد بالإضافة إلى العهد القديم.   تمتليء الأناجيل بأمثلة تمسك الفريسيين بهذه التقاليد كما يتمسكون بكلمة  الله (متى 9: 14؛ 15: 1-9؛ 23: 5؛ 23: 16، 23؛ مرقس 7: 1-23؛ لوقا 11: 42).   ولكن هل كانوا أمناء تجاه كلمة الله فيما يخص العقائد الأخرى الهامة.   على عكس الصدوقيين، كانوا يؤمنون بما يلي:

1.	آمنوا أن الله يتحكم في كل الأشياء، لكن القرارات التي يتخذها الأفراد تساهم أيضاً في مسار حياة الشخص.

2.	آمنوا بقيامة الأموات (أعمال 23: 6).

3.	آمنوا بالحياة بعد الموت، ووجود مكافآت وعقاب للكل على أساس شخصي.

4.	آمنوا بوجود الملائكة والشياطين (أعمال 23: 8).

رغم أن الفريسيين كانوا منافسين للصدوقيين، إلا أنهم تمكنوا من وضع  خلافاتهم جانباً في مناسبة واحدة – في وقت محاكمة المسيح.  في هذا الوقت  إتحد الفريسيين والصدوقيين لقتل المسيح (مرقس 14: 53؛ 15: 1؛ يوحنا 11:  48-50).

بينما إنتهى وجود الصدوقيين بعد دمار أورشليم، إلا أنه استمر وجود  الفريسيين الذين كانوا مهتمين أكثر بالأمور الدينية عن السياسية.  في  الواقع كان الفريسيين ضد الثورة التي تسببت في دمار أورشليم عام 70 م.  وكانوا أول من صنع سلاماً مع الرومان بعد ذلك.  كان الفريسيين أيضاً هم من  قاموا بتجميع المشناه، التي هي وثيقة هامة تشير إلى إستمرار اليهودية بعد  دمار الهيكل.

لقد إنتهر يسوع كل من الفريسيين والصدوقيين في مناسبات عديدة.  وربما يكون  أفضل الدروس التي نتعلمها من الفريسيين والصدوقيين هو أن لا نكون مثلهم.   على عكس الصدوقيين، علينا أن نؤمن بكل ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس بما فيه من  معجزات وحياة أبدية.  وعلى عكس الفريسيين علينا ألا نعتبر التقليد مساوياً  للكلمة المقدسة، وعلينا ألا نسمح لعلاقتنا مع الله أن تنحصر في قائمة من  القوانين والطقوس والنواميس. ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: من هم آباء الكنيسة الأوائل؟*

* الجواب: * ينقسم آباء الكنيسة الأوائل إلى ثلاث مجموعات أساسية:  الآباء الرسل، آباء  ما قبل مجمع نيقية، وآباء ما بعد مجمع نيقية.  الآباء الرسل مثل القديس  كليمنت من روما، والذين كانوا معاصرين للرسل وفي الغالب تعلموا على يديهم،  وحملوا التقليد والتعليم الرسولي من الرسل الأوائل أنفسهم.  لينس، المذكور  في تيموثاوس الثانية 4: 21 أصبح أسقف روما بعد استشهاد بطرس الرسول،  وكليمنت جاء بعد لينس.  لهذا يعتبر كل من لينُس وكليمنت من الآباء الرسل.   ولكن، يبدو أنه لا توجد أية كتابات تنسب إلى لينُس، بينما بقيت كثير من  كتابات القديس كليمنت.  مع بداية القرن الثاني كان أغلب الآباء الرسل قد  رحلوا ماعدا القلائل الذين ربما كانوا تلاميذ ليوحنا، مثل بوليكارب.  ويقول  التقليد أن يوحنا الرسول قد إنتقل في أفسس حوالى عام 98 م.

كان آباء ما قبل مجمع نيقية هم الذين جاءوا بعد الآباء الرسل وقبل مجمع  نيقية الذي إنعقد في عام 325 م. أشخاص مثل، إيرينيوس، إغناطيوس، وجاستين  مارتير هم من آباء ما قبل مجمع نيقية.

إن آباء ما بعد مجمع نيقية هو الذين جاءوا بعد إنعقاد مجمع نيقية في عام  325 م.  وهم رجال معروفون مثل أغسطينوس، والأسقف هيبو، والذي يعرف غالباً  بأنه أبو الكنيسة (الكاثوليكية) بسبب مجهوداته في مجال العقيدة الكنسية؛  وكريسوستوم، المدعو "ذهبي الفم" بسبب مهاراته الخطابية الممتازة؛ ويوسابيو،  الذ كتب تاريخ الكنيسة منذ ولادة الرب يسوع حتى عام 324 م. أي ما قبل مجمع  نيقية بعام واحد.  وهو يعتبر ضمن مرحلة ما بعد مجمع نيقية لأنه لم يكتب  سجله التاريخي حتى ما بعد إنعقاد مجمع نيقية.  أيضاً من آباء ما بعد مجمع  نيقية نجد جيروم، الذي قام بترجمة العهد الجديد اليوناني إلى الترجمة  اللاتينية التي تعرف بالفولجاتا، وآمبروز الذي كان مسئولاً بصورة كبيرة عن  تحول الإمبراطور قسطنطين إلى المسيحية.

بماذا كان الآباء الأوائل يؤمنون؟  كان الآباء الرسل مهتمون جداً بأن يظل  إعلان إنجيل المسيح تماماً كما أعلنه الرسل أنفسهم.  لم يكونوا مهتمين  بتكوين أو تشكيل معتقدات لاهوتية، لأن الإنجيل الذي تسلموه من الرسل كان  كافياً بالنسبة لهم.  كان للآباء الرسل نفس حماس الرسل من جهة كشف أية  تعاليم زائفة في الكنيسة الأولى.  لقد حفظت أصالة الرسالة نتيجة رغبة  الآباء الرسل في الإبقاء على الأمانة للإنجيل الذي تعلموه من الرسل.

حاول آباء ما بعد مجمع نيقية أن يظلوا أمناء لرسالة الإنجيل، ولكن أضيفت  لهم هموم أخرى. فقد كان هناك عدة كتابات مرتجلة تزعم أنها بنفس قيمة كتابات  بولس وبطرس ولوقا الموثوق بمصداقيتها.  كان الهدف من هذه الكتابات المزيفة  واضحاً.  فلو أمكن أن يقبل جسد المسيح وثائق مزيفة فيمكن أن تزحف التعاليم  الخاطئة إلى الكنيسة.  لهذا أمضى آباء ما قبل مجمع نيقية الكثير من وقتهم  للدفاع عن الإيمان المسيحي أمام التعاليم المزيفة، وهذا أدى إلى بداية  تشكيل العقيدة الكنسية المقبولة.

قام آباء ما بعد مجمع نيقية بمهمة الدفاع عن الإنجيل أمام كل الهرطقات،   ولهذا صار إهتمامهم المتزايد هو وسائل الدفاع عن الإنجيل أكثر مما هو توصيل  رسالة الإنجيل الحقيقية النقية.  ولهذا بدأوا يبتعدون عن الأصالة التي  كانت تميز الآباء الرسل.  كان ذلك هو عصر اللاهوتيين والمناقشات التي لا  تنتهي بشأن ألغاز مثل: "كم عدد الملائكة الذين يمكنهم أن يرقصوا على طرف  دبوس؟"

إن آباء الكنيسة الأولى هم قدوة لنا في معنى إتباع المسيح والدفاع عن الحق.   لم يكن أي من آباء الكنيسة الأوائل كاملاً، كما أنه ليس أحد فينا كامل.   كان لبعض آباء الكنيسة الأوائل معتقدات يرى أغلب المؤمنين اليوم أنها  خاطئة.  فما تطور ليصبح العقيدة الكاثوليكية كانت جذوره في كتابات آباء ما  بعد مجمع نيقية.  وفي حين يمكننا أن نتعلم الكثير من دراستنا لكتابات  الآباء الأوائل، إلا أن إيماننا في النهاية يجب أن يكون مؤسساً على كلمة  الله، وليس كتابات القادة المسيحيين الأوائل.  كلمة الله فقط هي مرشد  إيماننا وحياتنا المعصوم من الخطأ.​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: من هو ملكي صادق؟*

* الجواب: * كان ملكي صادق الذي يعني إسمه "ملك البر" ملكاً في شاليم (أورشليم) وكان  كاهناً لله العلي (تكوين 14: 18-20؛ مزمور 110: 4؛ عبرانيين 5: 6-11؛ 6:  20-7: 28). إن ظهور ملكي صادق وإختفاؤه الفجائي في سفر التكوين غامض إلى حد  ما.  لقد تقابل ملكي صادق وإبراهيم للمرة الأولى بعد هزيمة إبراهيم  كدرلعومر وحلفاؤه الثلاثة.  قدّم ملكي صادق لإبراهيم ورجاله المنهكين خبزاً  وخمراً تعبيراً عن صداقته. وبارك إبراهيم بإسم الله العلي وسبَّح الله  لأنه أعطى إبراهيم إنتصاراً في المعركة (تكوين 14: 18-20).

قدّم إبراهيم لملكي صادق عشر الغنائم التي جمعها. وبهذا أعلن إبراهيم أنه  أدرك أن ملكي صادق يعبد نفس الإله الحقيقي الذي يعبده، وأنه كاهن لله العلي  وبهذا تكون مكانة ملكي صادق الروحية أعلى منه. إن وجود ملكي صادق يبين أنه  كان هناك آخرين غير إبراهيم وعائلته يعبدون الإله الواحد الحقيقي.

في مزمور 110، وهو مزمور نبوي كتبه داود (متى 22: 42)، يشير إلى ملكي صادق  بأنه صورة  للمسيح.  هذا الفكر يتكرر في رسالة العبرانيين، حيث يعتبر كل من  المسيح وملكي صادق ملكي بر وسلام. بالإشارة إلى كهنوت ملكي صادق المتميز،  فإن الكاتب يوضح أن كهنوت المسيح يفوق كل من كهنوت اللاويين وكهنوت هارون  (عبرانيين 7: 1-10).

يقترح البعض أن ملكي صادق كان ظهوراً للمسيح قبل التجسد.  وفي حين أن هذه  الفكرة تبدو ممكنة، لكنها غير واقعية.  كان ملكي صادق ملكاً لشاليم.  فهل  جاء المسيح إلى الأرض وملك على مدينة كملك أرضي؟ إن ملكي صادق يشابه المسيح  في أن كليهما كاهن وملك؛ لذلك يمكن أن يقال أن ملكي صادق "صورة" للمسيح  ولكنهما ليسا نفس الشخص.​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: ماذا كانت شوكة بولس في الجسد؟

الجواب: * توجد تفسيرات لا تحصى بشأن شوكة بولس في الجسد. وتتراوح هذه التفسيرات ما  بين التجارب التي لا تنتهي، والمعارضين الذين لا ينثنون، والأمراض المزمنة  (مثل أمراض العيون، الملاريا، الصداع النصفي، والصرع) إلى إعاقة في الكلام.   لا يستطيع أحد أن يحدد بالتأكيد ماذا كانت شوكة بولس في الجسد، ولكن في  الأغلب كانت مرض جسدي.

ما نعرفه عن هذه الشوكة في الجسد مصدره ما يقوله بولس الرسول نفسه في رسالة  كورنثوس الثانية 12: 7 "ولكي لا أتكبر بما لهذه الإعلانات من عظمة فائقة،  أعطيت شوكة في جسدي كأنها  رسول من الشيطان يلطمني كي لا أتكبر."  أولاً،  كان الهدف من الشوكة في الجسد هو إبقاء بولس متضعاً.  فأي شخص تقابل مع  المسيح وكلّمه المسيح وكلَّفه بالعمل (أعمال الرسل 9: 2-8) سيميل بالطبيعة  "للإنتفاخ والتفاخر".  أضف إلى هذا إستخدام الروح القدس له في كتابة أغلب  العهد الجديد، فيصبح من السهل فهم كيف يمكن أن "يتكبر" بولس أو "يرتفع".   ثانياً، نحن نعلم أن المرض جاء من أو بواسطة رسول الشيطان.  فكما سمح الله  للشيطان أن يعذَِب أيوب (أيوب 1: 1-12) هكذا سمح الله للشيطان أن يعذِّب  بولس تحقيقاً لأهداف الله الصالحة وفي إطار مشيئته الكاملة.

من المفهوم أن الرسول بولس إعتبر هذه الشوكة إعاقة لخدمة أوسع مجالاً أو  أكثر فاعلية (غلاطية 5: 14-16) وأنه تضرع إلى الله ثلاث مرات أن ينزعها منه  (كورنثوس الثانية 12: 8).  ولكن تعلّم بولس من هذه التجربة الدرس الذي  يغلب على كتاباته:  إن القوة الإلهية تظهر أمام الضعف البشري (كورنثوس  الثانية 4: 7) حتى يعطى المجد لله وحده (كورنثوس الثانية 10: 17).  فبدلا  من إزالة المشكلة، فقد أعطاه الله النعمة والقوة وأعلن له أنه "تكفيك"  نعمتي.​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: ما معنى أن يسوع أكمل الناموس، ولكنه لم ينقضه؟

الجواب: * في رواية متى لما يعرف عادة بأنه الموعظة على الجبل، نجد كلمات المسيح هذه  مسجلة: "لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء.  ما جئت لأنقض بل  لأكمل.  فإني الحق أقول لكم: إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد  أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (متى 5: 17-18).

يفترض كثيراً أنه إذا كان يسوع لم "ينقض" الناموس، فإنه لا بد ما زال  ملزماً.  وبالتالي فإن أمور مثل شروط مراعاة يوم السبت ما زالت قائمة،  بالإضافة إلى العديد من العناصر الأخرى التي يتضمنها ناموس موسى.  هذا  الإفتراض يقوم على عدم فهم كلمات ومعنى النص السابق.  لم يقل المسيح أن  الطبيعة الملزمة لناموس موسى ستظل قائمة إلى الأبد.  فإن هذه النظرة تتعارض  مع كل ما نتعلمه في العهد الجديد (رومية 10: 4؛ غلاطية 3: 23-25؛ أفسس 2:  15).

من الكلمات المهمة في هذه الدراسة هي الكلمة المترجمة "ينقض".  فهي تأتي من  الكلمة اليونانية kataluo والتي تعني حرفياً "تخفيف، أو إنحلال".  هذه  الكلمة موجودة سبعة عشر مرة في العهد الجديد.  استخدمت على سبيل المثال في  وصف تدمير الرومان لهيكل اليهود (متى 26: 61؛ 27: 40؛ أعمال 6: 14)،  وفي  الحديث عن إنحلال الجسد البشري عند الموت (كورنثوس الثانية 5: 1).  يمكن أن  يمتد معنى الكلمة ليكون: "يقلب، يسقط" أي "يعتبر بلا فائدة، أو يحرم من  النجاح".  وقد إستخدمت في اليونانية الكلاسيكية فيما يتصل بالمؤسسات، أو  القوانين،...الخ.  بمعنى "إبطال".

من المهم بصورة خاصة أن نرى كيف إستخدمت هذه الكلمة في متى 5: 17.  في هذا  النص إن كلمة "أنقض" مستخدمة مقابل كلمة "أكمل".  المسيح جاء "...ليس  لينقض، بل ليكمل".  لم يأت المسيح إلى الأرض ليكون معارضاً للناموس.  لم  يكن هدفه هو منه إكمال الناموس. بل لقد إحترم الناموس، وأحبه وأطاعه ووصل  به إلى الإكتمال.  لقد حقق الكلمات النبوية الخاصة به (لوقا 24: 44).  لقد  أكمل المسيح متطلبات الناموس، التي استلزمت طاعة كاملة تحت تهديد "اللعنة"  (أنظر غلاطية 3: 10، 13).  وبهذا المعنى فإن التصميم الإلهي للناموس سيبقى  له تأثير ملزم.  فسوف يحقق دائماً الهدف منه.

ولكن، لو ظلّ ناموس موسى اليوم يحمل نفس العلاقة بالنسبة للبشر، فيما يختص  بطبيعته الملزمة، فإذاً لا يكون قد أكمل، ويكون المسيح قد فشل فيما جاء  ليعمله.  ومن ناحية أخرى، إذا كان الرب قد تمم الهدف، يكون الناموس قد  أكمل، ولم يعد يمثل مؤسسة قانونية ملزمة اليوم.  وأكثر من هذا، لو لم يكن  ناموس موسى قد أكمله المسيح – وبهذا يظل نظاماً قانونياً ملزماً لنا اليوم –  إذا لا يكون إلزامه لنا جزئياً فقط.  بل على العكس، فهو نظام يتطلب  إلتزاماً كاملاً.  قال يسوع بوضوح أنه ولا "نقطة واحدة" (أي أصغر علامات  الكتابة اليهودية) تزول حتى يكتمل الكل.  وبالتالي، لا يسقط شيء من الناموس  حتى يتمم كله.  يسوع قد تمم الناموس.  يسوع قد تمم كل الناموس.  لا يمكن  أن نقول أن يسوع تمم الجانب الخاص بالذبائح، ولكنه لم يتمم الجوانب الأخرى  من الناموس.  فيسوع، إما أن يكون قد تمم كل الناموس أو لم يتممه بالمرة.   إن ما يعنيه موت المسيح بالنسبة لنظام الذبائح تحت الناموس، يعنيه أيضاً  بالنسبة لكافة جوانب الناموس الأخرى.


*منقول
وبأذن يسوع هناك لقاء آخر حول الكتاب المقدس
*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي ( النهيسي ) على الموضوع الرائع و المتعوب عليه ...
المسيا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخي ( النهيسي ) على الموضوع الرائع و المتعوب عليه ...
> المسيا يباركك​


*شكرا جدااااا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جداااا ع الموضوع استاذي النهييسي
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*ميرسى اخى النهيسى
للتعب والمجهود
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*يغلق ويثبت لأهميته​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 يناير 2012)

للرفع


----------

